# Cycling Help Please



## momiester2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,
Just starting a 10 gal saltwater tank. I have about 8 pounds of live rock, 20 pounds of live sand.  What do i need to do to cycle. Is this all i need. I've read to put a shrimp in, is this necessary. Do I need to add a cleaning crew soon or wait a while. Day one of cycling. Thanks for any help..


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

momiester2 said:


> Hello,
> Just starting a 10 gal saltwater tank. I have about 8 pounds of live rock, 20 pounds of live sand. What do i need to do to cycle. Is this all i need. I've read to put a shrimp in, is this necessary. Do I need to add a cleaning crew soon or wait a while. Day one of cycling. Thanks for any help..


Yes the shrimp is necessary to kick start your bacteria. And just starting out you have nothing for a clean up crew to clean. Just a word of advice... Don't rush your tank. With such a small volume of water things can get out of hand fairly fast. So take your time. a good cycle can take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would also put some macro algae like chaetomorphia in there as well.

my .02


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I have never cycled a tank before with dead shrimp. I just put the live rock in and let it cycle the tank. If your live rock is cured rock you should run through the cycle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

tike said:


> I have never cycled a tank before with dead shrimp. I just put the live rock in and let it cycle the tank. If your live rock is cured rock you should run through the cycle in a couple of weeks.


 The reason I would use the shrimp cured rock or not is you know just where you are starting. There are so many ways to cycle a tank. For me this way takes the guess work out of it.


----------

